

The Manhattan Project of Marijuana: Lab Testing and Standardization - DTrejo
http://www.eastbayexpress.com/ebx/PrintFriendly?oid=936926

======
DanielBMarkham
This operation has the loose, fly-by-wire feeling that startups do, and it's
also trying to do something very technical (and illegal). You get the feeling
from reading the article that, while they have a great vision, the actual
execution is tentative, start-stop, and incremental. It sounds like fun.

I think they could really help advance research in this area. They are doing
something necessary and very helpful, and there is tremendous upside.

But heck if I'd want to be doing it.

